# A shout out to the faithful husbands



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

I just wanted to take a moment to give a shout out to all the men out there who are loyal, loving husbands. Whether you are still married and reconciling, or if you are divorced, for your loyalty to your wives and to your families, you deserve recognition. There is many a woman who dreams about a man like you. You give women, like me, who have been so hurt by the unfaithfulness of a husband who vowed to love us but instead betrayed us; hope that there is still love out there. You give us hope that someday a man will love us and will be honorable husbands.
For your commitment to your families, for not giving up when the goings got tough, for loving your wives when they were being unlovable, for having values and morals, for honoring your marriage vows, I give you recognition. 
Thank you for being a beacon of hope to women like me who have suffered from the trauma of infidelity. Thank you for showing us that there are still men in this world who will be faithful, who will not chase after every skirt that looks their way, who do take their marriage vows seriously. Thank you for having integrity. I give you recognition.
To all you faithful husbands, God bless you.
:smthumbup:


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm a loyal, faithful husband and my wife still hates me. Just sayin'.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

MrK said:


> I'm a loyal, faithful husband and my wife still hates me. Just sayin'.


Doesn't matter. You have integrity and good character. Sucks she 'hates' you, but...her loss.


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

MrK said:


> I'm a loyal, faithful husband and my wife still hates me. Just sayin'.


Mr. K . . .LOL - not at you - but at me. I was trying to think of something clever, succinct and truthful. You, my friend, found the words for me.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

MrK said:


> I'm a loyal, faithful husband and my wife still hates me. Just sayin'.


I was loving and loyal to my ex husband, but he still cheated. But for being loyal and faithful, you deserve recognition. Sorry your wife could not appreciate that. It is her loss.


----------



## sam83 (Jul 23, 2011)

AD sorry for ur hurt I hope u find a good man that treat u well soon 

u know sometimes I think I should try to be with someone who got cheated on so she know how hurt it's and never put us into this as I won't put any woman ever to that hurt I've 

what everyone thinks about this could LS be one day WS or they never do this as they know well how hurt it can get ??


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

sam83 said:


> AD sorry for ur hurt I hope u find a good man that treat u well soon
> 
> u know sometimes I think I should try to be with someone who got cheated on so she know how hurt it's and never put us into this as I won't put any woman ever to that hurt I've
> 
> what everyone thinks about this could LS be one day WS or they never do this as they know well how hurt it can get ??


No, even those who have been hurt by infedility still have the potential to cheat. The woman my ex cheated on me with (well, _one_ of the women he cheated with) was a woman like me, whose very own husband had been unfaithful to her. They divorced but she still became involved with a married man anyways, knowing full well he was married.
When it boils down to things, none of us can really say that we would or would not do something until placed in that situation. For instance, I used to always say that if the man I was with ever cheated on me, that would be that. Then I was placed in that situation and for the next 14 years, I stayed with him.


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

That is a nice sentiment you have shared. 

I admit in my darkest times I questioned if I was the one that needed to readjust my priorities after my wife cheated on me. She let me know that it wasn't my fault, it was hers. She just couldn't stay loyal to someone that was loyal and nice to her....That took me quite a while to figure out what that meant. 

But the way I figure it now is that while I have a ton of things I need to work on as a man, the one thing I know about myself is that I wouldn't be inclined to sneak around on anyone I date or marry. Ever. If that makes me foolish or easily snookered, so be it.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, thanks Apple Ducklings! The same can be said for you faithful wives. There are still some out there of both sexes that honor their marriage vows. May all the cheaters marry cheaters and the honorable marry honorable. lol 






sam83 said:


> what everyone thinks about this could LS be one day WS or they never do this as they know well how hurt it can get ??


My wife's OM never sees his kids. He never married their mother and never sees her because she cheated. So, he supposedly has been through the pain. He still chose to break up a family by relentlessly pursuing a married woman. Of course, it takes two to tango and my stbxw is certainly more to blame than the OM. I'm just saying that just because someone has been through the pain doesn't mean that they will never be involved in an affair themselves. 



Soccerfan73 said:


> She just couldn't stay loyal to someone that was loyal and nice to her....That took me quite a while to figure out what that meant.


OK. It took you a while to figure out what that meant. Can you please enlighten me?


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, it was interesting. I got a "Dr. John" letter from my At the time-wife in the middle of our attempted Reconcilliation, basically stating that in her dreams she always saw herself with alcoholics and bad boys and that she just wouldn't be happy with me because I didn't have that edge. 

So it goes. Didn't want to hijack the thread!  The whole thing did kind of leave me questioning my values for a while though. I do admit that.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Soccerfan73 said:


> Well, it was interesting. I got a "Dr. John" letter from my At the time-wife in the middle of our attempted Reconcilliation, basically stating that in her dreams she always saw herself with alcoholics and bad boys and that she just wouldn't be happy with me because I didn't have that edge.
> 
> So it goes. Didn't want to hijack the thread!  The whole thing did kind of leave me questioning my values for a while though. I do admit that.


 She has her own issues to work through.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Soccerfan73 said:


> Well, it was interesting. I got a "Dr. John" letter from my At the time-wife in the middle of our attempted Reconcilliation, basically stating that in her dreams she always saw herself with alcoholics and bad boys and that she just wouldn't be happy with me because I didn't have that edge.
> 
> So it goes. Didn't want to hijack the thread!  The whole thing did kind of leave me questioning my values for a while though. I do admit that.


I think most, if not all of us question ourselves after being cheated on. What did we do wrong that would have caused them to cheat? Where did we fail them?
But for those of who have stayed true to our spouses, where is our recognition? Values and morals today are slipping away while the blame everyone else syndrome is taking over. Sure, we may not have been perfect, sure, we all had faults, but we never strayed, and I think that should say a lot about a person's character.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

Soccerfan73 said:


> Well, it was interesting. I got a "Dr. John" letter from my At the time-wife in the middle of our attempted Reconcilliation, basically stating that in her dreams she always saw herself with alcoholics and bad boys and that she just wouldn't be happy with me because I didn't have that edge.
> 
> So it goes. Didn't want to hijack the thread!  The whole thing did kind of leave me questioning my values for a while though. I do admit that.



Crazy enough I never wanted a bad boy. I had enough of them sniffing around when I was younger and found them to be complete and utter butt wholes. I wanted a good man, Hard working, caring, you know the rest. Well guess what, the good guy, not so good. So I know not to try a bad guy, he'll just drag me through the mudd. She will learn, no good comes of the BAD BOY.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

sexuallyfustrated said:


> Crazy enough I never wanted a bad boy. I had enough of them sniffing around when I was younger and found them to be complete and utter butt wholes. I wanted a good man, Hard working, caring, you know the rest. Well guess what, the good guy not so good. So I know not to try a bad guy, hell just drag me through the mudd. She will learn, no goo comes of the BAD BOY.


Same here. Too many bad boys. My husband is a good mix. Shocked the hell out of me when I first saw him naked....by day he's Mr. Professional in a suit -clean cut and proper. 
By night, he was Mr. Tattoo (all over his body....looove) and Death Metal man. rawr.


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> I think most, if not all of us question ourselves after being cheated on. What did we do wrong that would have caused them to cheat? Where did we fail them?
> But for those of who have stayed true to our spouses, where is our recognition? Values and morals today are slipping away while the blame everyone else syndrome is taking over. Sure, we may not have been perfect, sure, we all had faults, but we never strayed, and I think that should say a lot about a person's character.


:iagree:


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

To faithful husbands I thank you for loving your wife and family and putting there security above sexual wants. My hats off to you.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Same here. Too many bad boys. My husband is a good mix. Shocked the hell out of me when I first saw him naked....by day he's Mr. Professional in a suit -clean cut and proper.
> By night, he was Mr. Tattoo (all over his body....looove) and Death Metal man. rawr.


Now that is a hell of a mix....gotta love it


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> *drool* ...thinking i'm going to need some private 'me' time with that image of suit/tattoo man in my head


yes, and put him on a motorcycle and it's all over for me


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> *drool* ...thinking i'm going to need some private 'me' time with that image of suit/tattoo man in my head



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> oooh *fanning my face* i swear the temp just got higher... lol
> 
> suit by day, tats and metal by night...and a motorcycle to top it off....AND he's faithful.
> 
> somebody catch me i'm gonna faint.


HOT DAMN!!!!! The faithful part is what makes it all the more sexier.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

HAHAHAHA :rofl:

Glad I could .....err....help?

He is a sexy guy, no doubt about that. Our sex life has never been an issue. 

He is faithful. Yes, he moved out, but...he's got his shet to work on. But I know he's not with anyone else.

I knew something was awesome about him when I met him (at his work...he is a Service Manager for a car dealership). I saw the faintest outline of a tat through his white dress shirt. I didn't know he had mannny on his body. I think I could have orgasmed right there. I got in the car and told my friend, I'ma marry that man. LOL Awww...good times.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> *drool* ...thinking i'm going to need some private 'me' time with that image of suit/tattoo man in my head





AppleDucklings said:


> yes, and put him on a motorcycle and it's all over for me





WhiteRabbit said:


> oooh *fanning my face* i swear the temp just got higher... lol
> 
> suit by day, tats and metal by night...and a motorcycle to top it off....AND he's faithful.
> 
> somebody catch me i'm gonna faint.


Suit by day - check
Motorcycle - check
Faithful - check
Tattoos - Damn, where are my yellow pages? I'm getting one tonight!!! :rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

HurtinginTN said:


> Suit by day - check
> Motorcycle - check
> Faithful - check
> Tattoos - Damn, where are my yellow pages? I'm getting one tonight!!! :rofl:


:rofl: DO IT. lolllll


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

whiterabbit said:


> oooh *fanning my face* i swear the temp just got higher... Lol
> 
> suit by day, tats and metal by night...and a motorcycle to top it off....and he's faithful.
> 
> Somebody catch me i'm gonna faint.


hot diggity dog and omg!


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

HurtinginTN said:


> Suit by day - check
> Motorcycle - check
> Faithful - check
> Tattoos - Damn, where are my yellow pages? I'm getting one tonight!!! :rofl:


Ditto this!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

"I think I could have orgasmed right there. I got in the car and told my friend, I'ma marry that man. LOL Awww...good times." 


LMAO!


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

What a great thread! I, too am grateful for the loyal husbands who love their wives and families.

I am married to a nice guy with an inner pirate core. I have the best of both worlds. He was a Navy pilot and now he is a commercial airline pilot. He had plenty of opportunities to cheat if he wanted to, but he values a good home life. I have been in the ready room with him, and so many of the pilots are divorced because they stepped out on their wives. They seem to be shocked that they were not allowed to cake eat.

Some may say how do you know he did not cheat? A wife can tell when she is getting her husband's sexual energy.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

lovesherman said:


> What a great thread! I, too am grateful for the loyal husbands who love their wives and families.
> 
> I am married to a nice guy with an inner pirate core. I have the best of both worlds. He was a Navy pilot and now he is a commercial airline pilot. He had plenty of opportunities to cheat if he wanted to, but he values a good home life. I have been in the ready room with him, and so many of the pilots are divorced because they stepped out on their wives. They seem to be shocked that they were not allowed to cake eat.
> 
> Some may say how do you know he did not cheat? A wife can tell when she is getting her husband's sexual energy.


You are very lucky  I would have given my foot to have a man like that.


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Aug 9, 2010)

jayde said:


> Mr. K . . .LOL - not at you - but at me. I was trying to think of something clever, succinct and truthful. You, my friend, found the words for me.


I couldn't have said it any better...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

White Rabbit, I have increased my suit collection to four now, with vibrant (so I'm told) shirt/tie combos. I also have 14 tattoos that flow quite well together. My Gucci Guilty cologne seems to please people.

Currently single!


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Whip Morgan said:


> White Rabbit, I have increased my suit collection to four now, with vibrant (so I'm told) shirt/tie combos. I also have 14 tattoos that flow quite well together. My Gucci Guilty cologne seems to please people.
> 
> Currently single!


:rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl: Get a motorcycle and she's yours! :rofl:


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Looking for a loyal, caring, hardworking(not lazy) man who can is not afraid to communicate in a clear way his feelings bad or good. Currently single with a 2year old son. Tattoos are not necessary. 

Apple you may want to start a dating site for a niche market:Loyal Spouses


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

I just want a man who can keep his d*ck in his pants.


----------



## cj9947 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the "shout out"...true blue for 17 years...my WW's affair only re-enforced my commitment to honoring my wedding vows...what I have personally experienced and learned about infidelity makes it crystal clear to me what a stupid, shallow, meaningless, weak, and pointless thing affairs are.


----------



## gearhead65 (Aug 25, 2011)

I can appreciate the compliments about monogamy. Thanks! 

The thing to keep in mind is that it goes counter to HUMAN programming. Especially in today's hypersexual culture. We're coming up to a point of public parity on male and female infidelity. I think the perception is going to be that it is in anyone's ability regardless of gender. Sometimes people do stupid things, and then can't stop. Addiction breeds itself anywhere. 

Craggy456- I don't really think you want that. It wouldn't do YOU any good to stay there! ;-)

To the guys who are hearing that the wife wants a different type, don't buy it. She picked you and had all those HOT feelings for you when you walked down the isle. It is her sex drive and addiction talking. I'd guess that wifes who talk like that are having their midlife crisis. They hit the 30-35 mark have everything they wanted and their sex drive is giving them mixed signals. Like, "OK, we got the man and the kids. Now let's go get some of him!" It sucks, but that is what women, especially younger women, put up with from younger guys. Plus we as men have a tendancy to placate and let our wifes own the home. It is a bad idea. They lose respect and attaction to a couch potato. Keep some manly activities outside the home and always be a gentelman to other women. It will drive your wife CRAZY.

I found out about my wife's infidelity 2 months ago, but have seen it coming from her facebook friend for 8 months. We're in process for a divorce. She isn't even remotely interested in working on things. Still seeing the other guy and living in the house. My job has always required travel and she has even accused me of infideility as part of HER justification. It isn't true, in 13 years I've been true to her completely.

I haven't always been the best husband, but she wasn't the ideal wife either. Any excuse to do this is shallow and self-centered. It also rarely seems to make sense. She says I'm controlling and manipulative, but didn't she engage in that behavior by doing this? Just keep in mind that cheaters are liars. They rarely process anything real time.

Keep your head up and try to remember that all the chemical and hormonal crap will turn them into someone else. I'm hoping my real wife comes back some day.

GearHead


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Kudos to all you faithful husbands and wives. You all rock!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you, AppleDucklings.

I've lived with my wife as my only partner for more years than I lived alone, so I have no doubt that my father is rolling in his grave. He claimed that it couldn't be done, and shouldn't be done. I tell my wife its only because he never found a woman with such a fine caboose!


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Its so hard!!!*

Thanks For the Shoutouts.

I'm a 12 year vet, 3 kids, and let me tell you, it isn't easy. Especially when you are a very social guy like myself. I find myself alone with gal pals all the time, especially since i do computer help on the side. The fact that you are married means nothing to them, actually it does sorta, it means you are more disposable. At my age of 37, i get them from 25-50. But i keep it on the straight and narrow. I'm a religious person, so i don't know how i could come before god after cheating, and morally, i think its wrong as well, the guilt alone wout killl me.

What is disturbing is that there's a mid-segment of guys out there that is never discussed. You've got your guys who could easily cheat, and you got guys like me would never cheat, but then you have guys who... would only consider cheating... if it falls into their laps. IE, they happily married, don't go out on the prowl, aren't looking for it, but if it happens, they won't fight it. I had a friend call me gay, because i would turn down this pretty girl behind me if she showed interest to me. Him, being married would not have hesitated if the opportunity arised.

In the end, for me, 30 minutes of pleasure... is not worth a lifetime of guilt.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> yes, and put him on a motorcycle and it's all over for me


I rode the bike to work today. I've been wanting to do that for months. This thread inspired me to go for it. Now, what to do about this helmet hair? lol


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

HurtinginTN said:


> I rode the bike to work today. I've been wanting to do that for months. This thread inspired me to go for it. Now, what to do about this helmet hair? lol


Just shave your head. I find bald men to be incredibly sexy. Bald head, tattoo's, motorcycles and faithful, HOT DAMN!


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

It's been a while since I've had a shaved head. Several find this long hair pretty sexy too.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

HurtinginTN said:


> It's been a while since I've had a shaved head. Several find this long hair pretty sexy too.


ok, I love long hair too. Growing in the 80's with all those hair bands, how could you not love a man with long flowing hair  While I do prefer bald, I would still love a long haired man.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> helmet hair rocks. lol I was totally inspired by this thread last night too. took my motorcycle for a really long ride on some gorgeous backroads thinking of all those hunky,faithful cycling men out there
> 
> ( i wonder if this thread will make motorcycle sales and tattoo statistics spike a bit?)


I can't personally drive a bike myself but I do have friends who have motorcycles, and I just love going for rides, hitting the open road. Such a free feeling. I can rock it, I got my biker gear


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I've never ridden. My dad was in a horrible accident in his 20s and lost all his teeth and shattered his hip so it was engrained in us to never ride!

However....I want to.

Before I met my husband, he was in a terrible accident but walked away unharmed. A car hit him on the freeway and he spun out and pingponged off 3 other cars finally ending up under a truck. He was blessed-- but he always wears his leather with bones.

I sat in that traffic that day and saw him sitting on the center divider. I just didn't know him yet.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

It's great. Now since we have some that like to ride, we'll have to organize the first ever motorcycle ride against adultery.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> ( i wonder if this thread will make motorcycle sales and tattoo statistics spike a bit?)



Who knows? It got both of us on the bikes for a ride. I had the kids last night, so I didn't get a tattoo. But both my girls had to show me their fake tattoos as soon as I got home. I though that was pretty funny. I almost got one after Desert Storm, maybe I will before long.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I got a tat after my husband left. I have wanted it for a long time....maybe I'll post a pic. It's 3/4 of the way finished....getting the rest of the color done next month


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> It's great. Now since we have some that like to ride, we'll have to organize the first ever motorcycle ride against adultery.


That would be cool. Bikers against OM/OW.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Here it is...it means a lot to me  The koi is determination and the lotus grows up from the swamp. Kinda like me right now, kinda like my husband. I love it.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

I have no tattoo's and doubt I ever will get one. Although I do love a tastefully tattoo'ed man. But it must be tastefully done. I dont want some guy who has naked boobie calender girls tattoo'ed on his arms.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

That is a very cool looking tat, That Girl!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> I have no tattoo's and doubt I ever will get one. Although I do love a tastefully tattoo'ed man. But it must be tastefully done. I dont want some guy who has naked boobie calender girls tattoo'ed on his arms.


lol!!! Yea, my husband's are beautiful. He designed them all himself.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> how cool that would be...there could be donations and things to help people who can't afford MC and things like that.


pass out fliers on cheaters speak to help the LS to wake up, promote family values and marital faithfulness.


----------



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> I just wanted to take a moment to give a shout out to all the men out there who are loyal, loving husbands. Whether you are still married and reconciling, or if you are divorced, for your loyalty to your wives and to your families, you deserve recognition. There is many a woman who dreams about a man like you. You give women, like me, who have been so hurt by the unfaithfulness of a husband who vowed to love us but instead betrayed us; hope that there is still love out there. You give us hope that someday a man will love us and will be honorable husbands.
> For your commitment to your families, for not giving up when the goings got tough, for loving your wives when they were being unlovable, for having values and morals, for honoring your marriage vows, I give you recognition.
> Thank you for being a beacon of hope to women like me who have suffered from the trauma of infidelity. Thank you for showing us that there are still men in this world who will be faithful, who will not chase after every skirt that looks their way, who do take their marriage vows seriously. Thank you for having integrity. I give you recognition.
> To all you faithful husbands, God bless you.
> :smthumbup:


Thanks, I look at it this way. There are honorable friends and lovers, and the other kind. I try to seperate people into one group or the other, I unfortunutly married one of the "others" once and I'm paying for that mistake. 

But I know which group I want to stay in so I take the high road.

:toast:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

What's with the tats? I get that is neat to express something important to you on your skin permanently, but I just dislike that it has all become about trying to look cool. Nearly everyone in my age groups seems to have them, and constantly getting more. I'm not judgemental against people with tattoos, I just don't get it. I assume there are those out there that are just into the artistic side of it and are the ones who would cover their entire bodies, but from what I can tell most people who are getting them to deal with their conceitedness or insecurity... seems a lot of people are getting them because how they represent to others, not for the personal meaning... I've been thinking of getting one smallish (not tiny) one of a symbol that has some meaning to me (reminder of my commitment to my son) that I would wear with some pride, but I'm not really sure I want it to be where someone else sees it because it would seem like would only attract attention from the kind of people that typically annoy me.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Lon said:


> What's with the tats? I get that is neat to express something important to you on your skin permanently, but I just dislike that it has all become about trying to look cool. Nearly everyone in my age groups seems to have them, and constantly getting more. I'm not judgemental against people with tattoos, I just don't get it. I assume there are those out there that are just into the artistic side of it and are the ones who would cover their entire bodies, but from what I can tell most people who are getting them to deal with their conceitedness or insecurity... seems a lot of people are getting them because how they represent to others, not for the personal meaning... I've been thinking of getting one smallish (not tiny) one of a symbol that has some meaning to me (reminder of my commitment to my son) that I would wear with some pride, but I'm not really sure I want it to be where someone else sees it because it would seem like would only attract attention from the kind of people that typically annoy me.


Lol. Lon, I agree with you. I don't think there is anything wrong with getting tattoos, if you really want one and have thought long and hard.

I just know too many people with tattoos they regret.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

> I just know too many people with tattoos they regret.


I see WAY too many people with tattoos they WILL COME to regret, lol.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Lon said:


> I see WAY too many people with tattoos they WILL COME to regret, lol.


:rofl: yes. I saw someone with two just last night.


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

I get the feeling that TN and I will be competing for the attention of one White Rabbit..

Lon, I got my first tattoo in the Army. I felt it would help me "fit in", make me appear tougher. As I matured, it lost the fit in meaning- I grew to love them, for myself and no one else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know many people with tats they regret. I have two friends that tat for a living...lol.

My stepdad had his name tattooed on his arm. That bugged me. Not his last name, but his first. What a moron.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Whip Morgan said:


> I get the feeling that TN and I will be competing for the attention of one White Rabbit..


lol. Go ahead, sir. I won't be on the market for a good while. While White Rabbit sure seems like one worthy of chasing, this dog ain't ready to hunt yet.


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I don't know many people with tats they regret. I have two friends that tat for a living...lol.
> 
> My stepdad had his name tattooed on his arm. That bugged me. Not his last name, but his first. What a moron.


That Girl -

Thats...awesome. I needed to laugh! Thanks!


----------

